# Cat tree



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi all,

I have been thinking about purchasing a cat tree for my 2 cats to play on, as at the moment they are indoors and I am hesitant about letting them out, so I want them to have more toys.

My questions are - what type do people have? Do their cats like/play on them? Is it something a cat of any age would use (mine are 7/8 months) or is it best to start them off from young kittens?

I have found this one I am thinking of buying

Cat Kitten Scratching Post Tree Scratcher Activity Centre Sisal Toy 608 Beige | eBay

thoughts?


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

I've got a version of that one and my three love it. They climb the poles, sleep on the shelves, have play fights up it. Mine was an Amarkat one but it looks exactly like that. It's pretty sturdy and stable too, because it has a reasonably wide base.

My cats are 8 and 9 now and I've had it for nearly 2 years, and they took to it immediately. I think I would be a bit nervous with very young kittens because it is big (I guess about 6 feet) and I'd be scared of them falling off it, but at 7 months they should be fine.


----------



## TrinityWitch (Sep 17, 2012)

We have this one and our Girls go mental on it! Best thing i ever bought them! They are well worth the money, mine sleep and play on it all the time.

leopet® Cat Kitten Scratching Post Tree Sisal Climbing Excercise Activity 5FT | eBay


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

mine have several scattered around the house. one of them is the same as the one in your link and my cats love it. i find the bigger the better and they like the tall ones. i (well my cats) don't think it's worth bothering with the small ones really


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

We have a bit of miniature version of that at around 5ft, not much room in the flat but would love to get a bigger one like that!










They love it, always playing on it! But if my two love playing on our little one, there's no doubt your cats would love it.


----------



## scooper163 (Jan 14, 2013)

hi ive got the same one as yours in brown my kittys are 11weeks and they love it, I got mine from ebay too for £26.99 + £3.99 delivery so


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey all, 

Thanks - think I will invest in it. I know they love our windowsills so they should love this (fingers crossed).

I may just start with one tho - then perhaps buy more for them - can't imagine having more than one tho (we don't have a huuuge house). 

Samantha - that video at the end of your post- is that your kitten - if so......So adorable I actually awwwwwed!!

Scooper - you got an awesome deal! congrats!


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

It is! He's much bigger now though, still a big softly :biggrin:

Glad the advice helped!


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Just though Id let you know my OH brought the cat tree today - I am so excited for it to be delievered and to set it up. Hope my bubbies like it! I brought some cat nip to rub on it if they don't like it!


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

My cat tree got delivered today!!  I cannot believe how fast that was! So am spending tonight setting it up! Excited!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

I have two cat trees for mine, one that is fitted to the ceiling and another that's over 6 foot, the cats love them, my only problem now is my new kittens love them too, and I sit with my heart in my mouth then they are playing right at the top of them  I do think it stops them clawing anything else in the house as they have the trees to use  Hope your kitty loves it too


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Bah my cats are uninterested by my cat tree - will get the cat nip out for it soon!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

CharlieChaplin said:


> Bah my cats are uninterested by my cat tree - will get the cat nip out for it soon!


They will end up loving it, mine looked at me like I'd brought and alien in the room when I first put them up, the kittens on the other hand were straight up it lol


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

One has been on it, one (the scared one) won't get up on it. I am glad one sits on it - but I wanted them to use it more *sigh* why do they not like the things I think they will - they are happier with 99p balls and our curtains for fun!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

have they anything they lie on all the time? Scent mark the tree for them with it so it smells like them and home


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

That's a good point - it still smells of packaging. They sleep on my laptop bag and in my wardrobe so loads of hair is fallen on that. May rub it on my tree- atm they are now content going in their cat baskets - I will never understand them!!


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Mine couldn't even wait for my son to finish building it - they were up it and trying to help him as soon as he got a couple of pieces fixed together! I'm sure your cats will get used to it. When I made the pole they just sniffed at it and scratched cautiously for a couple of days, but now they scramble up and down it all the time - right the way to the top (10.5 ft!)


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Yours looks alot like mine Jansheff!! 

One is sitting on it, the other just isn't interested. I hope they do like it soon - the little devils! I'm bringing out the cat nip....!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2013)

That looks identical to my one. The girls love it but Eric doesn't.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

This is the the first cat tree I got when the boys were kittens, it one on the ones with the ceiling support :



they still sleep together in the basket and they do NOT fit anymore lol

The second one they were all over :


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Cookie was 15 months old when I bought this one, she was on it as it was being built 



She loves scratching at the very top and sometimes I think she is going to fall 



I bought this one late last year, it is now upstairs in the back bedroom.


----------



## diycatstuff (Jun 20, 2012)

Here's another idea: wall shelves for the cats. I made and installed some for my cats and they love them. Information, specs, video can be seen on my website:
DIY CAT STUFF


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Jansheff - you built that giant pole like paddypaws didn't you? That inspired me to get a cat tree for my boys! I hope to build one that goes to the celing!

Meezey - we have the same tree (in the last pic) your two are adorable! I love how they squeeeeeze into that basket! How do you tell them apart!?

Cookieandme - what a cutie! Loving the big cat pole!

I can say that one of my boys is currently sleeping on the tree in/out of one of the boxes


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

I did indeed build the Paddypaws Patent Pole. 

I have the same cat tree as you, but could see mine wanted to scramble their way up the scratching poles on it, but were being interrupted by the platforms. I wanted a big pole so they could claw their way up it but didn't want to pay about £150 for Hi-cat. 

I now have my pole positioned by the cat tree, and they always get on to the tree by scrambling up the pole and jumping on to it.


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

I must say your ceiling was very beautiful in those pictures! 

Your cats sound very adventerous. One of my cats has been on one platform - but seems content low down on the floor. Id love to build the hi-cat one day - we have some spare carpet! But think it would go to waste atm!


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

CharlieChaplin said:


> I must say your ceiling was very beautiful in those pictures!
> 
> Your cats sound very adventerous. One of my cats has been on one platform - but seems content low down on the floor. Id love to build the hi-cat one day - we have some spare carpet! But think it would go to waste atm!


Thank you, my ceiling was admired in the thread about the pole too! I'm pleased, it took me three weeks to paint that when we moved in!!

Yes my cats are adventurous. It's the Burmese that do all the climbing, I really wanted an active breed and I sure got it! They are regularly found on top of the kitchen cabinets about 10 feet up, they balance on tops of doors, climb along the tops of wardrobe .... they're great fun.

My moggy's not climbed the pole yet, but ... he is a little overweight at the moment and is three weeks into a diet. I'm hoping he'll regain some of his energy and have a climb when he's lost a couple of pounds.


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Jansheff said:


> My moggy's not climbed the pole yet, but ... he is a little overweight at the moment and is three weeks into a diet. I'm hoping he'll regain some of his energy and have a climb when he's lost a couple of pounds.


Well I hope your little moggy soon sheds the pounds and has loads of fun up the pole! One of my cats now sleeps in/out the tree house so I'm happy he looks content with it (an selfishly that it wasn't a huge waste of money!!)


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

We have lots of cat trees here, the favourites are the floor to ceiling models that they can race up and down.

We have the tree in the first post also, it's mostly just used for scratching and occasional sitting as the top levels are too small for my cats to fit on comfortably.


----------

